# McDonald’s cuts ties with Uber eats and moves to DD



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...lds-doordash-deal-houston-uber-eats-exclusive
McDonald's said Tuesday it would be teaming up with food delivery startup DoorDash, the first deal for the fast-food giant since it was reported to be considering ending its exclusive deal with Uber Eats earlier this year.

Starting July 29th, DoorDash will start delivering for McDonald's in Houston, Texas, serving the city's 200-plus locations. McDonald's will also join DoorDash's subscription service, Dash Pass, which offers its 1 million members unlimited $0 delivery fees on orders of $12 dollars or more to select restaurants.

....

Even mcnuggets want nothing to do with them


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my market one guy own all 50+ McDonald's stores.

Initially they all had "NOW GET DELIVERY WITH UBER EATS" signs in the windows, then it became "NOW GET DELIVERY WITH UBER EATS AND SKIP THE DISHES" ...........


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> In my market one guy own all 50+ McDonald's stores.
> 
> Initially they all had "NOW GET DELIVERY WITH UBER EATS" signs in the windows, then it became "NOW GET DELIVERY WITH UBER EATS AND SKIP THE DISHES" ...........


Jesus, 50+?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, he's poor.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Yeah, he's poor.


He's gotta have some competition ... ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Maybe Door Dash drivers don't eat the fries...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.reddeeradvocate.com/local-business/mcdonalds-franchises-sold-to-mcdonalds-canada/
He sold 39 of his 45 stores to McDonald's and kept 6 apparently. Article from 2011.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...lds-doordash-deal-houston-uber-eats-exclusive
> McDonald's said Tuesday it would be teaming up with food delivery startup DoorDash, the first deal for the fast-food giant since it was reported to be considering ending its exclusive deal with Uber Eats earlier this year.
> 
> Starting July 29th, DoorDash will start delivering for McDonald's in Houston, Texas, serving the city's 200-plus locations. McDonald's will also join DoorDash's subscription service, Dash Pass, which offers its 1 million members unlimited $0 delivery fees on orders of $12 dollars or more to select restaurants.
> ...


Nonsense
No "tie cutting"
McDonald's added another delivery option.
Never trust unobjective hating drivers to report Uber news.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> https://www.reddeeradvocate.com/local-business/mcdonalds-franchises-sold-to-mcdonalds-canada/
> He sold 39 of his 45 stores to McDonald's and kept 6 apparently. Article from 2011.


Damn, he was his own corporate island for a while



RabbleRouser said:


> Nonsense
> No "tie cutting"
> McDonald's added another delivery option.
> Never trust unobjective hating drivers to report Uber news.


I misread the title of the article to where it said exclusively .. regardless It's not even that serious, stfu .. did I hurt your corporate beating heart


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Maybe Door Dash drivers don't eat the fries...


They're a 3rd party gig company so they will definitely eat the fries if they get hungry enough. Stoners who only get interviewed and bossed by an app will eat yo fries.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/door...ribs-dropped-off-food-with-bite-marks.340238/
I would eat your BBQ ribs too. They my ribs and I know a chef that gave me some mean BBQ sauce to use at the house.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

From what I read before looks like Mcdonalds execs had a lot of faith in Fuber and made this long term contract with Fuber. With MCD regretting this Fuber of a decision. I have not gotten a Fuber Eats request in more than a year from ANYONE. The amount of time it takes to get to MCD and then to the customer takes TOO LONG. And the frustrating part is that the people ordering Fuber Eats usually live 3 min away from MCD. Sooo, I stopped accepting Fuber Eats requests. I have been at home and thinking should I order McDelivery ....I know that my order will take about an hour to be delivered (IF AT ALL). So I get in my own car and get my own McDonalds. And I save a lot of time and hunger.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, like I've got a drive thru <5 minutes away from my condo.

How do you turn a $5 Big Mac into an $10 Big Mac ?? Use Uber Eats !!!!


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

New Uber said:


> From what I read before looks like Mcdonalds execs had a lot of faith in Fuber and made this long term contract with Fuber. With MCD regretting this Fuber of a decision. I have not gotten a Fuber Eats request in more than a year from ANYONE. The amount of time it takes to get to MCD and then to the customer takes TOO LONG. And the frustrating part is that the people ordering Fuber Eats usually live 3 min away from MCD. Sooo, I stopped accepting Fuber Eats requests. I have been at home and thinking should I order McDelivery ....I know that my order will take about an hour to be delivered (IF AT ALL). So I get in my own car and get my own McDonalds. And I save a lot of time and hunger.


...and money...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Maybe Door Dash drivers don't eat the fries...


? yes they do.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Damn, he was his own corporate island for a while
> 
> 
> I misread the title of the article to where it said exclusively .. regardless It's not even that serious, stfu .. did I hurt your corporate beating heart


U didn't hurt my corporate bleeding heart ❤
One doesn't Get To a Corp. level by being sensitive........

➡You get there by exploiting illiterates ✅


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

#uberlyftisHUMANTRAFFICKING @FBI
@USDOL
@Polaris_Project
#gigECONOMYSTRIKE #uberlyftstrike #collusion #humantrafficking #NOmoreblankCONtracts whens the next strike?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> U didn't hurt my corporate bleeding heart ❤
> One doesn't Get To a Corp. level by being sensitive........
> 
> ➡You get there by exploiting illiterates ✅


Lol so how many times are you gonna edit this post to try to come off as a head honcho of the errorless?

Looking for the temporary satisfaction of "exploitation" gets you to the highest Corp level of idiocy (see: Uber)

I'll get you a smart car to navigate your troll dungeon troubles


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I like those McD delivery literally across the street. Easy money. Well, when I did Eats. Haven't done an Eats in a year or so.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> I like those McD delivery literally across the street. Easy money. Well, when I did Eats. Haven't done an Eats in a year or so.


I got an Uber Eats to a business RIGHT across the street from the MCD. I could not believe it! It was not a heavy traffic road


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

No food deliveries for me, but I sure get a laugh out of all the drivers eating Uber Eats customers food. Hey Uber, you might want to pay delivery drivers enough to keep them from starving. LMAO.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

I dont know a single driver personally who still does Uber Eats anyway. The food is never ready when you get there, the delivery is typically under three miles away, and of course 95% of the time they don't tip because your sole purpose on this earth is clearly to serve entitled Millenials like a indentured robot. Besides, tipping is a side effect of Capitalism, and we can't have that, now can we.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

DD is a startup?

The article didn't state they were dropping eats.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

What’s the point of switching from UE to DD, drivers are still going to have to wait for 30 minutes or more.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> In my market one guy own all 50+ McDonald's stores.
> 
> Initially they all had "NOW GET DELIVERY WITH UBER EATS" signs in the windows, then it became "NOW GET DELIVERY WITH UBER EATS AND SKIP THE DISHES" ...........


What was that mean, they made customers do dishes before or the drivers? :biggrin:


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> What's the point of switching from UE to DD, drivers are still going to have to wait for 30 minutes or more


Where I'm at, DD drivers go inside and place the order via the self-service terminal. At least, that's the way it's been on the small handful of orders I've had from there.

So far, wait time hasn't been any worse than other pickups where food isn't ready when I get there.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Where I'm at, DD drivers go inside and place the order via the self-service terminal. At least, that's the way it's been on the small handful of orders I've had from there.
> 
> So far, wait time hasn't been any worse than other pickups where food isn't ready when I get there.


I've driven for DD, I still had to go through the drive through and pay with the red card.


----------

